# zsh bindkey only works after source ~/.zshrc



## RazorX (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, so this has been bugging me for a long time and I finally decided to ask about it. I think this is a zsh issue since I have the same problem on a Kubuntu install. If I have bindkey commands in my .zshrc file, they will only work after I run 

```
source ~/.zshrc
```

For example, if I put into my ~/.zshrc

```
bindkey "^E" end-of-line
```
I will only get an ^E output instead of my cursor going to the end of line. As far as I can tell, everything else in my .zshrc file seems to work fine without having to run the source command. I find this very strange, any ideas are appreciated!


----------

